# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Aug/Sept '18 Lite Challenge Entry: Shot through the Mountains

## mirandaleiggi

Hey everyone. I've been a lurker for a while, but only recently made an account and this is my first competition. I hope I'm doing this correctly.

For this map, I wanted to show a meteor crater that came crashing through a mountain range. The sea backfilled some the crater. I know I need to rotate the little island in the center so it's more in line with the impact trajectory. I've roughed this out in manga studio, and whille be transition it to photoshop for some shading, before going back and forth for finishing touches. I'm having fun with this one. Can't wait to see everyone's submissions.
Here is my Latest WIP. ### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

Welcome to the Challenge Miranda!  
Very nice start on a great idea.

In order to get your map to show up in the thumbnail gallery it has to have the WIP thing with the map.
You can type it in yourself or you can use the WIP button to do it automatically.
Either way it should look like this:

----------


## mirandaleiggi

> Welcome to the Challenge Miranda!  
> Very nice start on a great idea.
> 
> In order to get your map to show up in the thumbnail gallery it has to have the WIP thing with the map.
> You can type it in yourself or you can use the WIP button to do it automatically.
> Either way it should look like this:


Thanks! Knew I was going to get something wrong.

----------


## jshoer

> I know I need to rotate the little island in the center so it's more in line with the impact trajectory.


Great start! Here's a fun fact about impact craters: they are very nearly always circular, even when the meteor comes in at a raking angle. The reason is that the elongation of the crater depends on momentum, m*v, while the size of the crater depends on kinetic energy, 0.5*m*v^2, and v^2 gets much bigger than v at high velocity. Basically, it's like the meteor digs itself into the ground and then blows up like an antimatter bomb, making a circular hole! Craters on other planets do have slight elliptical shapes, it's just that they are very faint ellipses. The central peak happens when the impactor is big enough to make a big crater. Even larger impactors can make central rings. There are lots of great examples in Moon images.

Now, that doesn't mean that pre-existing geology can't have an effect on crater shape. Meteor Crater in Arizona, for instance, seems slightly squarish - that's because there were faults criscrossing through the area that made it easier for the impactor to dig up material along the faults, giving the square its points. How a mountain range would affect it....I'm not quite sure. Maybe there are some examples on the Moon.

----------


## mirandaleiggi

> Great start! Here's a fun fact about impact craters: they are very nearly always circular, even when the meteor comes in at a raking angle. The reason is that the elongation of the crater depends on momentum, m*v, while the size of the crater depends on kinetic energy, 0.5*m*v^2, and v^2 gets much bigger than v at high velocity. Basically, it's like the meteor digs itself into the ground and then blows up like an antimatter bomb, making a circular hole! Craters on other planets do have slight elliptical shapes, it's just that they are very faint ellipses. The central peak happens when the impactor is big enough to make a big crater. Even larger impactors can make central rings. There are lots of great examples in Moon images.
> 
> Now, that doesn't mean that pre-existing geology can't have an effect on crater shape. Meteor Crater in Arizona, for instance, seems slightly squarish - that's because there were faults criscrossing through the area that made it easier for the impactor to dig up material along the faults, giving the square its points. How a mountain range would affect it....I'm not quite sure. Maybe there are some examples on the Moon.


Thanks for the feedback and all of the info. Definitely super useful. I will scour the interwebs to see if I can find some mountain references. But I think I will also circle out the crater a little more.
Thanks!

----------


## ChickPea

Nice start! Looking forward to your next update.  :Smile:

----------


## mirandaleiggi

Hey guys. Here's another update. I added some textures to start making it feel like a real map. I also changed the shape of the crater and made the central mound smaller, hopefully making it all a little more realistic. I also added some tertiary craters from ejecta thrown from the big impact. ### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

looking good!  The colors are great.

----------


## MistyBeee

Hmm, I really, really love the general shape of your crater. You got the thing with your coastlines, Miranda  :Smile:

----------


## jshoer

I like the blobby splooshy-ness of the land forms - like, to the meteor, the land might as well have been liquid rather than solid.

----------


## mirandaleiggi

Thanks for the feedback, guys! I wanted to do a little more work on this, but I think I'm calling this map done. Doesn't look like I'll have time to play around with it more before the deadline. I had a blast doing this. Can't wait to see what everyone else has put together, too.
 ### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

Looks great, love the colors and the concept.

----------


## Larb

The only thing I don't think look right are the blue strokes/ripples around the coastline. It looks like you've done the expand selection -> stroke method. One way to make it look less box is it to smooth the selection each time you expand it. It might look better done by hand though so it fits with everything else on the map.

----------


## ThomasR

I like what I see, especially the fact that the straight's sea level as well as the crater's seem lower than the rest (nice optical effect that erally sells the depth). Like Larb, I'm not a fan of the blue ripples (of automatically generated ripples). They do their job zoomed out but I'm sure you can get the same effect (with a more organic result). Great job anyways  :Smile:

----------


## mirandaleiggi

Thanks for the feedback guys! You're right, that's exactly what I did. And I really like your suggestions for doing it a better way if I want to keep that kind of style.

----------

